# Pass the tenderloin, please.



## WhisperingDeath (Nov 30, 2009)

What's happnin' folks?

New here and newly back into archery. Plan on picking your minds while I crank some classic =Van Halen= and rosin up my crossbow.

Here in Virginia I love to fish off my 15 foot Pro John that has 25 horses, plink and hunt with various firearms, and take pictures of the whole dang trip so I can look back when I am too old to even fart dust. (fingers crossed) I let my fish go, only shoot what I can eat, and always pick up my trash in the forest so Bigfoot doesn't have to.

Had a pacemaker/defibrillator put in this year and pulling on a regular bow just isn't working for me. Just picked up a Summit 150 to dip my toes back into the sport while I build my strength back up.

I look forward to soaking up some knowledge and meeting some of you cats here as I chomp some tenderloin and sharpen blades.

-All The Way-

Awwww Yeah

:RockOn::usa::rock-on:

Peace


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Whispering Death. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get that :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave:


----------



## WhisperingDeath (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes 'cause it's colllllld in Viriginia.

Been out in the woods, on the water, in behind a guitar for a few days. The Summit 150 has turned out to be a good starter crossbow but I already want more power. Ain't that how it always goes? I'm good for now, have plenty of 'drop a fourlegged entree' power. Accurate little sum#^£€$!
Think I'll bust out a little classic =Van Halen= to get ready for a romp in the woods and get this Friday started at 50 yards.


~I'm whipspering death and you are now free to move about the cabin~


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

